# Cool web cam



## david918 (Sep 9, 2009)

found a really cool webcam can spend days here watching it:biggrin:

http://www.pattiann.com/webcam/paint.html


----------



## owls84 (Sep 9, 2009)

Watching paint dry truly classic.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm worried about both of ya'll


----------



## david918 (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't knock it until you spend at least a couple of hours watching


----------

